# Monster Guts BLACK FRIDAY SALE starts now!



## MonsterGuts (Jun 29, 2014)

Greetings Monster Makers,

We are happy to announce our Black Friday Sale starts right now!

It’s our biggest sale of the year, on a wide selection of items, including all of our electric wiper motors + prop packs, reindeer motors, pneumatic / solenoid valves, visual fx, L.E.D.S, and much more!

This sale runs through the end of Monday, November 27, 2017.

Thank you for making Monster Guts your premier source for prop building supplies. We wish you and your family a very Happy Thanksgiving.

Go to www.monsterguts.com now!


----------

